# Differences in Ammo...



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

What are the better brands of Ammo as far as cleaner burning for practice and defense ?
Today I went to get some for my 45 and the wifes' 9,and was curious about the differences as opposed to the effects on a gun using clean or dirty burning ammo...Is it just a matter of having to clean more often,or will using the dirty burning stuff have some other lasting effect...So far I've pretty much been using Indepedence for my 45,and winchester for the 9...I've shot nothing but CCI mini mags,velocitors, and stingers through my P22...So far ,not a hic-cup through anything... what are the good brands as opposed the not so good?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Good brands:

Hornady, CCI, Gold Dot, Winchester, Sellier&Bellot, Fiocchi, Lapua, Eley, Remington, Federal, PMC, Aguila, RWS, Norma, Cor-Bon, Buffalo Bore, Black Hills.

Decent, if a bit dirty .223: Wolf, Barnaul

Really dirty pistol rounds: Steel-cased Eastern-bloc ammo such as Monarch.

Stick with a good manufacturer, and don't worry about how clean or dirty. None of them are clean anyway, and no matter how clean it is, you are still going to have to clean your firearm, so to me it's a moot point.


----------

